# شرح تركيب وتحميل برنامج مكتبة الصور gallery



## Yes_Or_No (28 مارس 2006)

*شرح تركيب وتحميل برنامج مكتبة الصور gallery*

شرح تركيب وتحميل برنامج مكتبة الصور gallery 

منقول من الاستاذ المقدر تركي الودعاني 

هذا الدرس قديم قمت بشرحه
فارجو ان يكون واضح
=======================================
اليكم شرح مفصل ومدعوم بالصور عن مكتبة الصور 

gallery

قم بفك الضغط من الملف المرفق 

تتوجه الى مجلد gallery وتقوم بفتحه







وتتجه نحو ملف config.php.new باجراء التغيرات اللازمه





اسم القاعده 
واسم المستخدم للقاعده
والرقم السري الخاص بمستخدم القاعده

كما في الصورة







وتقوم بحذف ملف config.php والإبقاء على الملف config.php.new 

الان تتوجه من اعلى المتصفح وتضغط على هذا الرابط

http://localhost/gallery/install.php

عندما ضغطت على الرابط 

تخرج لك صفحه مثل هذه يطلب منك تعبئة جميع البيانات التي امامها السهم الاحمر







وتذكر ان اسم القاعده واسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور هى نفسها التي وضعتها في ملف config.php.new

ومن الاسفل اضغط على كلمة ابدا عملية التنصيب

فتخرج لك احيانا احدى هذه الصورتين

1- مثل هذه التي في الصورة وفي اسفلها تحميل ملف التركيب






قم بالضغط عليه وحفظه في اي مكان بجهازك فليس ذات اهميه
او
2- او هذه الصورة والتي من دون تحميل ملف التركيب







وفي كلتا الحالتين عمليتك في التنصيب سليمه 100%

الان اجري التغيرات اللازمه من الاف تي بي ftp وهي
تعديل مسمى config.php.new الى config.php
وحذف ملف install.php
اعطاء التصاريح التاليه:
chmod 777 (drwxrwxrwx) : data
chmod 777 (drwxrwxrwx) : data/database
chmod 777 (drwxrwxrwx) : data/media
chmod 777 (drwxrwxrwx) : data/thumbnails
chmod 777 (drwxrwxrwx) : data/tmp_media
chmod 777 (drwxrwxrwx) : data/tmp_thumbnails
chmod 777 (drwxrwxrwx) : templates
chmod 777 (drwxrwxrwx) : templates/default
chmod 777 (drwxrwxrwx) : templates/default/media

Set permissions for the following files:

chmod 666 (-rw-rw-rw-) : all files in the directory "templates/default"
chmod 666 (-rw-rw-rw-) : all files in the directory "templates/default/media"


بعدما قمت بعمل التعديل والحذف واعطاء التصاريح توجه للوحة تحكم مكتبة الصور من هنا

http://localhost/gallery/admin/index.php
سوف يطلب منك اسم الايدمن الذي انت ادخلته ورقم المرور






وهذا شكل غرفة التحكم







وللدخول الى مكتبة الصور من هنا

http://localhost/gallery
وهذا شكل المكتبه
http://forum.matlaalshams.com/vbup/tourky-gallery8.gif



لتحميل ملف المكتبه اضغط هنا​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح تركيب وتحميل برنامج مكتبة الصور gallery*

*طريقه الشرح اكثر من رائع :big29::big29::big29:*
*جــــــــــــــارى التجربه* 
*المسيح معك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## love1jesus (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح تركيب وتحميل برنامج مكتبة الصور gallery*

مرسي كتييييييييير ربنا يخليك جاري التجربه

بس لينك الدونلود بتاعها مش شغال


----------



## love1jesus (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح تركيب وتحميل برنامج مكتبة الصور gallery*

هاااااااي يا جماعه ممكن اللينك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح تركيب وتحميل برنامج مكتبة الصور gallery*

لا شغال انا مريت عليه دلوقتي 

.................


----------

